# Frage zu einem VGA-Scart Adapter Kabel



## watercooled (7. April 2014)

Morgen.

Ich habe mir einen Adapter gebastelt mit dem ich einen PC (VGA, Intel Onboard Grafik)
an einen Röhren TV (Scart, unterstützt RGB) anschließen kann.

Verwendet habe ich folgende Anleitung: VGA-auf-SCART-Kabel im Eigenbau | perceptual.de

Und wie es bei mir eben so üblich ist funktioniert das ganze nicht  Nur warum?
In der Anleitung wird immer was von ATI Karten gefaselt, aber das dürfte doch egal sein da die 
Blegung des VGA Steckers immer gleich ist?

Habe auch wie auf dem Bild zu sehen eine Spannung von 1,5V angelegt aber dennoch tut sich nix.
Schalte ich den PC ein dann flacker am TV kurz das Bild aber mehr nicht.

Im Anhang meine Vorlagen.


----------



## Lexx (7. April 2014)

Weil VGA kein FBAS ausgibt.

Sind zwei vollkommen differente Standards und 
haben absolut nichts miteinander zu tun.

Früher mal hatten GPUs noch analoge Video-Ausgänge, 
wenn nicht einen separaten S-Video-Connector.
Da waren solche Adapter durchaus möglich.

Aber heute..


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2014)

Ich brauche ja auch kein FBAS (grausames Bild) sondern RGB.
Und genau das ist ja eigentlich VGA.


----------

